# Can you identify this scale/mode? C D F G B C/C Bb G F D C



## Chi1991

Hello everyone

There is a North Indian Raga called Brindavani Sarang and was wondering If there is a similar scale or mode name to that in western music.

Ascending - C D F G B C
Descending- C Bb G F D C

Thank you
Chi


----------



## vincula

Chi1991 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> There is a North Indian Raga called Brindavani Sarang and was wondering If there is a similar scale/mode to that in western music.
> 
> Ascending - C D F G B C
> Descending- C Bb G F D C
> 
> Thank you
> Chi


I see two pentatonics with the pattern 1 2 4 5 7 ascending ("Sus4 sound" and many other interesting triads: Lydian sound, etc). Descending I see a pentatonic with a flat 7th: 1 2 4 5 b7, very bluesy Coltrane thing. There are many chord and situations where you can apply them when improvising, since you've got no 3rd. Just two examples. The ascending one on CMaj 7/Dm7(11/13)/F7#11 and many more. The descending one fits a C7(11)/Gm7(11)/F Lydian, and so on. You can hear those scale in jazz & blues improvisation all the time.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chi1991

Thanks a lot for your answer. Can u suggest a name for that scale, at least something that is close?


----------



## Bwv 1080

Sarang is deemed to be in the Kafi thaat - Kafi is the western Dorian mode, however Gha and Dha (the 3rd and 6th) are not used in the raag


----------



## johnfkingmatrix

https://www.scales-chords.com/scalefinder.php

if u check include "exotic scales" towards bottom

B dorian b2
F ickikosucho
F# persian
B todi theta

https://ianring.com/musictheory/scales/2507


----------

